# My newest Does



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi everyone! I got my 2 newest girls this weekend! :clap: :stars:  I'm so happy.  Hubby went to KY for me (I couldn't find a goat sitter so I couldn't go). Here they are!

Angie

Olson Acres Hallie and Olson Acres Cinnamon (Hallie is actually the daughter of Olson Acres Lamb Chop--one of Chelsey's goats (Muddy Creek))








and


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

beautiful new does, congratulations!!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks! I'm very happy with them. Cinnamon's teats swing out a bit (she's a first freshener), but I hope I can straighten that out with my bucks since I have some good ones.  She has a WONDERFUL temperament and so does Hallie, and both have great conformation, too. I'll breed Hallie this fall, more than likely. She's old enough now. Cinnamon is drying up right now. How long should you generally wait to breed after one dries up?

Angie


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They can stay in milk into their pregnancy, up until the last two months. So she could be bred anytime... with no harm done.


They are very pretty girls! Congrats!! It is so fun to have the new goats just arrive and not have to do any driving heehee. I just had that happen on Thursday =P


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah you can breed her this fall/winter.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice goats!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Very pretty! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks so much for the compliments everyone!  I'll tell the girls. HAHA! I'm thrilled with them. The donkeys aren't too happy at the moment, but they will adjust. They always do.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful girls - I can see why you would be so excited!!!


----------



## Pheonix08 (Mar 9, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are very pretty!! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations They are beautiful


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Those are two beautiful little does! Congrats!! I want some new goaties! I'm just looking through all these posts of people buying new goaties and I want more! Don't need anymore but I want them. . . .  I need to just wait for babies. :wink:


----------

